# My first plow job done 1/3/09



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

This was after 7 inches fell in Grand Rapids MN


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Man I wish I had nice wide open lots like that to plow....looks good!

We're due for some more tomorrow


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

light fluffy fun to plow snow.... gotta love it!


----------

